# Wilson Staff Dx2 Soft reviews



## PaulOHagan (Aug 22, 2013)

This is the place for all those who were sent Wilson Staff Dx2 Soft balls to post a review. The winner of the year's supply (6 dozen) for the best review will be selected in October. 

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Wilson DX2 Ball Testing Review
*
I have played the old DX2 for a while and was interested to see how the new model performs.

The first thing that strikes you (as you can see from picture 1, new ball is on the left) is the difference in the look and pattern on the ball.  When most manufacturers bring out a new ball, it is often difficult to see to the naked eye.  The old hexagonal and quite distinctive look of the old DX2 (and also DX3) has gone and is not replaced with a more traditional look.  I did not mind the old look as (and I am sure psychologically) I felt the design gave me a bit more grab around the greens.  







So on the course! The new DX2 claims to have add an extra 3 yards of distance.  In truth I did not really notice it.  On mid and short irons there was no difference in distance, nor was there on drivers and fairway woods.  I am sure the test is done on a robotic club and is correct, but I did not notice it.  One plus point from the new DX2 compared to the old DX2 was the feel off the clubface.  The older model made quite a clicky noise, where I found this had a softer feel and made a crisper sound, more a kindled to a more premium ball.  On purely struck full shots the new DX2 stopped quickly, more so than the older model.   Where this ball is better than its predecessor is around and on the green.  On pitch shots (100 yards in) the ball holds up and stops nicely.  Donâ€™t get me wrong, the control and feel you get with a premium ball (pro v1, srixon z star or callaway hex) is in a different league, but off a good lie and a decent strike, the ball does check up a lot better than the old model.  The softer feel off the face is also apparent off the putter.  It certainly is not a clicky as the old model.  I was on the putting green at my club and I had a Ad333, Soft Feel, old DX2, New DX2, Velocity and NXT and the new DX2 was certainly the best.  

Lastly, the one thing the old DX2 got a lot of criticism for is the way the unusual hexagonal design scuffed up.  I think this may be why they have changed it.  I didnâ€™t seem to find it scuffed that badly, but the new design certainly didnâ€™t seem to get as many marks on it.  I have put some comparisons below.  All are after 18 holes.  One is comparing it with the old DX2 and the other a comparison after 18 holes to a Pro V1.

In conclusion there is no doubt this is a better ball than the older model.  The biggest game clincher for me is the feel off the face and secondly the increased control around the greens and the feel off the putter face.  For the market they are in, their main competitor is the Ad333 and I think the new DX2 is a much better ball and I would advise anybody who uses a mid range priced ball to give them a try.

New DX2 v Old DX2 after 18 Holes







New DX2 v Pro V1 after 18 Holes (I had already put a new red line around the pro v1)


----------



## 3PuttCharlie (Aug 22, 2013)

This is my review of the Wilson Staff DX2 Soft ball


  It's the first time I've ever used a Wilson Golf Ball, in fact any product made by Wilson for that matter.  I've no sensible reason to offer why that may be.  Perhaps I have been seduced by the marketing of shiny objects from the other manufacturers.


I normally play a Srixon Z Star XV or a Titleist Pro-V1X, which are both premium balls and which cost around Â£40 per dozen.  I knew the cost of the DX2 was around Â£20 so to be honest I didn't expect them to compare very well, but I decided to keep an open mind and put them to the test.


*In the hand*
They feel soft to touch and make a nice sound when you knock two of them together.  A test I've used many times when deciding which ball *not *to use


*Off The Tee*
I managed to get one or two of them out there and I was surprised how they sounded off the big dog, I was expecting to hit a rock and was pleasantly surprised, but they're soft by name and soft by nature.  


*Irons*
The ball responded off the club exactly in the manner my swing told it to.  I hit some really good shots, some slightly off centre and some absolute shockers.  Throughout the feel of the ball off the club face was solid.  No clunky sounding noises or odd sensations through the hands and I had confidence when stood over the ball


*Putting*
I like a soft compound ball when I'm putting and it's the main thing I think of when choosing which ball to use.  I was more than happy with the feel of the ball against the putter-head.  In fact the ball was never in my swing thoughts as I tried to roll the ball into the hole


*Overall*
I was pleasantly surprised and if I'd spent Â£20 on a dozen I feel I would have gotten great value for money.  I'm not sure I'd choose them ahead of the ZStar or ProV1x in a competition but for general play I'd be more than happy to use them


Many thanks to Wilson and GM for the opportunity to test them and for opening my eyes to a good alternative to the AD333 or NXT which I use for winter golf.


----------



## drawboy (Aug 22, 2013)

Firstly a big Thank you to both Wilson and GM for the opportunity to be a Guinea Pig for the new balls. Very Kind and much appreciated.
I have played Wilson DX2 and DX3 for some time now and I think they are a really underrated ball and one that really does deserve to be in more people's bags, especially in the bags of golfers in the high to mid handicap categories. Golfers from 28-10 would be the main target for the new DX2 soft ball and so they should be as I think they are the best ball in this bracket far superior in feel to the Srixon soft feel, AD333 and Titleist NXT.
The new ball is a good looking one too, bright white and easy to spot on the fairway and into the distance on a good drive it is easy to pick out. The dimple pattern seems to have been improved, it was very individual with its very shallow dimple pattern, the new dimples seem slightly deeper, not much but it is noticeably different from the old model. The graphics on the ball are the same and are classy without being overly fussy.
The old DX2 was soft off the face and went as long as anything I have ever tee'd up. The new one I'm happy to report is exactly the same, long and high off the driver face and soft off the irons. Flight was very stable and did not turn a mistake into a crisis as some Premium balls can. These are not in the same league  as a Wilson Staff FG Tour ball, they do not have the spin and grip of a top ball but it is not too far off and is certainly on the better side of acceptable for it's price. 
I have always seemed to putt well with Wilson balls, the soft feel off the putter face gives the confidence to really get the ball to the hole, you know they are not going to spring off the face and rocket away three feet past seemingly out of nowhere as some mid range balls seem to do.
The best thing about the new DX2 was with shots off the wedges, no I'm not going to tell you they backed up off the green or that they landed on a sixpence and never moved from the pitch mark but I can say they do have more grab than the old model and on a well struck crisp pitch to a good green they would stop on the second bounce which for a ball of this price was brilliant. 
These new balls just work, they do everything the mid handicap player will be looking for, they last well, still manage to look good after 18, good for another 18 I'd say. They do not give up any distance to any other ball in the market place and without feeling like a rock. If you do not currently play a tour quality ball and you are looking to put something new into play then why are you not using a new Wilson DX2 Soft? You really do owe it to your game to put one into play. You have absolutely nothing to lose and based on my experience a heck of a lot to gain. Nice job again Wilson.


----------



## mikeb4 (Aug 25, 2013)

I have never wrote a review about a golf ball before, so I was surprised and delighted to be chosen,so thank you for the opportunity.

My golf ball background,historically I have always used an AD333, though as I have improved I have started using a premium ball, given in the last 3 weeks I have got new Shineys it was the ideal time to try the Wilson Staff DX2.

Ok, my review -
Liked the feel of the ball, did not feel like a brick! Which is a good start, I always line up the ball with the marking on it, this was very clear and did not require me to draw a line on it. No problem with the dimples on the ball, overall good simple dimple looking ball with clear markings that felt good.


Off the tee made a good firm sound, did not notice any major difference in distance, however good flight, no complaints.

When hit with an iron, again good firm sound, however importantly  the big test for me is how it reacts when it lands on the green I do not want to use a ball that bounces through the green, I do need spin on the ball and..........
I was not disappointed it checked up ! I have to say not as much as my premium ball however it did its job, I was surprised and impressed at the same time.
With regards to putting good feel, and the good thing was didn't notice any difference to my normal ball when putting, came off my putter well, nice sound and I had a good feel for it.

After 18 holes the ball was still in good condition, I thought in particular because I was using my new irons I may have cut he ball a wee bit but no still in good nick for the next 18. Funnily enough it was only at the end of the round I mentioned to my playing partners I had used a new Wilson Staff DX2, they were surprised and had not noticed the difference from my normal premium one, so much so they too are trying the DX2 courtesy of me!

So to summarise this is genuinely an excellent ball at a very competitive price, easy to use, good flight, excellent sound, and importantly does give you a an element of spin, despite being a big Paul Lawrie fan have never used any Wilson Staff products however seriously considering purchasing more of the DX2 for the months ahead, and you cannot go wrong with the price they are currently retaling at.


----------



## Hallsy (Aug 25, 2013)

Wilson DX2 Golfball Review.
Ive previously used the older DX2 ball and still had a few left so was able to compare.

The first thing i noticed is the packaging. For the price of the ball the packaging is far better than most premium grade balls available, so what a lot of people may say but it makes you feel you have bought a quality product when opening the sleeve. 

The next thing was the actual dimple design on the new ball. The older ball had a shallow flat type dimple design that really stood out from other golf balls but the new ball design has changed so looks more like the traditional ball with a rounded dimple. Also the older design seemed duller and had more of a plastic look to it but the new ball looks and feels a lot slicker and shinier.

On the feel side they made a lovely crisp click when caught sweet of both the driver and irons. There was quite a breeze today and the ball held a very good line when hit. 
Distance wise i cant honestly say i found them any longer than the old one, both off the driver and with my irons but i would say they seem to have less spin off the driver and keep a nice straight line. 
Off the wedge though they checked far better than i thought they would for a 2 piece ball.  I normally use a 3 piece ball and although they didnt stop as quickly after a couple of hops you could see the ball check and just roll on slightly. 

Where i felt the benefit most was with the putter. I like a soft ball to putt with and this is the softest ball i have ever putted. This isnt to everyones taste but i loved the feel and putted very confidently today where as normally its the weakest part of my game. The feel of the ball when putting gives you confidence to go for the hole, it doesnt feel clicky and might shoot off the putter face racing passed the hole like a lot of mid range balls so full marks here. 

The ball held up well with only a few small marks to the extent i would have no problems putting it back in my bag and using it for another 18 holes. 

So in summary a very good offering from Wilson Staff and better ball than the previous DX2. Its good quality solid performing across the board golf ball at a very reasonable price. Would i use it? In the winter when the greens are a bit softer definately but for now i will stick with my normal 3 piece ball but may just try out the DX3 !


----------



## chellie (Aug 26, 2013)

This is my review of the Wilson staff DX2 soft ball. Thanks again to GM and Wilson for letting me try them out.

Will start off by saying that I have only recently got my 36 handicap and have not previously had a ball of choice. I've played with cheap "bricks", used balls given to me by my husband and also my father in law or balls found on the course. Itâ€™s the first time that Iâ€™ve played with the same make of ball over the course of a dozen rounds. 

Packaging:
I thought the design of the packaging was eye catching. I liked the contrast of the grooves in grey and the shiny silver. Both the outer box and inner sleeves were substantial. I automatically expected to find a quality ball when I opened first the box and then the sleeve. Worth checking out the website to see the official photos of the packaging and balls. http://www.wilsonstaff.co.uk/

Ball:
The first two things I noticed were how shiny and brilliant white they were. This was also the case after a full round. They were also very tacky. Again the ball was still tacky after a full round. The logo was not too â€œin your faceâ€ for me or off putting and I also liked the fact that one side of the ball had no logo or writing on it at all.

Driving: 
Not sure if itâ€™s coincidence or not but Iâ€™ve driven the furthest I ever have with the DX2. Iâ€™ve tried them out on four different courses and the results were always the same. If I hit the ball well it travelled well and I also didnâ€™t get any horrible bounces from them which I have had with other balls. Was a pleasant change to have any bad balls stopping at the edge of the rough after the first cut. The balls also had a nice click when I hit them well rather than a clunk.

Irons and hybrids: 
Similar experience to my driver. When I connected well I got great results. Even, on my bad shots the ball still felt good off the club. Distance travelled and direction were down to me and not the ball unlike some others which seemed to have a mind of their own and spew off in random directions.

Pitching and Chip and runs: 
Again, when I connected well I had good results. The ball had run but didnâ€™t go shooting off miles like Iâ€™ve found others do. 

Putting: 
The ball was lovely and smooth off the putter face. No nasty clunks or clicks either. They didnâ€™t fly away like some of the balls Iâ€™ve played with and any missed putts were down to user error and not the ball.

Overall: 
The balls were still white, shiny, tacky and had no scuff marks or dents in them when Iâ€™d played a full round. Clean off the few grass stains and youâ€™d be hard pushed to think it wasnâ€™t a new ball. 

I havenâ€™t managed to play two full rounds with one though due to losing them part way through second rounds sadly. However, given that Iâ€™m newish to golf and currently go round in between 120-130 I would consider that my ball has done the equivalent of nearly two full rounds for most of the readers of GM and the forum. 

Would I buy these balls? Definitely, as I thought they were good value for money and worked well for me. 

Not the best of pictures due to using my phones camera but here is one of a ball after I've played a full 18 holes and lots of shots! Hope it's clear enough for you to see how good it still looks.


----------



## chellie (Aug 26, 2013)

Oops, type rather large so will try to reduce it. Still a bit big so if a mod or admin want to alter it please feel free.


----------



## StevieT (Aug 27, 2013)

*Wilson DX-2 Soft 
Golf Ball Review*​
I was delighted when chosen to review the new Wilson DX-2 Soft golf ball.  I am a traditionalist at heart, and it takes a lot for me to change my ways!  Whilst I have played with Wilson Irons for a number of years I am yet to take up their golf ball range, sticking with my usual preference of Callaway Warbird or Tietlest PTS Roll

The first thing I noted with the Wilson DX-2 (apart from the new ball design that incorporates a sightly different looking dimple shape than I am used to) were how they felt around the green.  These are a very responsive ball off a wedge and felt great when putting too.  The amount of spin produced was very good indeed.  

The weakest part of my game is length off the tee, so I was concerned that this softer ball may make this even more apparent.  I needed of worried, and in all honestly noticed no difference off the tee with driver in hand (It may be that a stronger hitter of the ball would notice a drop in distance, but with my average driving distance nothing to brag about I was fine!)

Putting with these DX2s was brilliant.  I am not sure how much of that was down to confidence or not (having recently had some putting lessons) but I felt the feel and touch off the putter so much nicer with these balls. 

It's also worth noting that the Wilson DX-2's are highly competitively priced, with a dozen coming it at just Â£18.  My local American Golf had them in for just Â£15.99 a box!

I'll certainly be giving these another try when my current dozen run out.

View attachment 7360


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 31, 2013)

I'll post my review up soon as still trying them out. The balls arrived at my driest period golfwise of the year! First opinions are a good ball. Although the first hit was a huge slice! If had gone further right it would have hit me on the back of the head &#128516; it took me the first sleeve before I got one onto the green. This was operator error and nothing to do with the ball though!


----------



## Slicer30 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks to Golf Monthly for the opportunity to review the Wilson Staff DX2 balls!

The box arrived just before the busiest period in our fixture list, so I stuck with the Srixon Z-star through that period to avoid any negative impact.

In truth, I sort of regret not giving these a try beforehand as they are a great ball.  I have been playing z-star only for 3 years and have experimented a little this year to find a replacement which I could buy new as I tend to get z-star via ebay.

I tried Bridgestone B330-RX and 330-RXS as well as Mizuno D201 but eventually decided that neither of these were a better choice than the Z-star.

I have played 2 full rounds with the DX2 and multiple circuits of our Par 3 course, it may just knock the Z-star off its perch.

Driving - Hit a few Drives which were longer than my normal drives with a z-star, but would also say that I hit a few which had more sideways movement than normal.  My driving is too erratic or a fair summary but from the good drives I hit I was never disappointed with the results or wishing I had the z-star in play.

Irons - Ball feels great of the clubface, much softer than a z-star.  The big difference for me was on a mishit, with a non perfect strike using a z-star the contact is quite hard.  But with the DX2, even the bad strikes seemed to come off the clubface softly.  Distance and control were the same as I would get from a Z-star. The ballflight did seem to be different though, DX2 does seem to go higher and at times would hang in the air which would be difficult in windy conditions

Pitching - For me, no difference to a Z-star or B330-RXS

Chipping - Very soft contact and again no difference in performance to the Z-star or B330-RXS.

Putting - I actually put a z-star back into play on one hole to get a comparison during the round.  The thing I noticed most when using the z-star again was the contact in putting.  The z-star contact was very solid and felt firmer than the DX2, which might explain why I left a few short with the DX2 when I first started using it.  That said I dropped the z-star and went back to the DX2 as it feels so nice off the putter.

During the round I gave a DX2 to a friend who will only play PROV1, and to my surprise he loves it (he hated the Z-star).  From his perspective it performs like a PROV1 in all aspects and will be buying a dozen this week before our next comp.  

I will be joining him next week also, to have 12 brand new for the same price as the second hand Z-stars and get pretty much the same performance is a no brainer.  Compared to the Mizuno D201 the DX2 feels much more like a premium ball, the D201 performed so badly when I had it in play that it got hooked and replaced by a scruffy Z-star.


----------



## Evesdad (Sep 30, 2013)

Thank you to Golf Monthly and Wilson Staff for allowing me this opportunity and for the free golf balls to try out.

Right, so, Iâ€™ve used up pretty much most of these now and given them a good run, so time to give my opinion.

First off, I played with the older incarnation a few years ago so was looking forward to seeing how they measured up. I really liked the older model and have no idea why I stopped using them to be honest. 

The visual difference was drastic; gone are the flat dimples and in with more conventional ones. The second difference is in the colour. The older ball always seemed a little dull to me, even when straight out of the sleeve. These new ones are brilliant white with a lovely shine, if you like that kind of thing. They were easy to spot on the fairway or just off, and as long as you donâ€™t put them in the jungle, like I did on the first few outings, I found most of them quite easily.  In addition, the older balls marked up from the grass (and the trees!) very easily. So far, Iâ€™ve not noticed this on the newer ones and they tend to stay bright white. This is one thing Iâ€™ve liked about the Srixon balls.

From the tee they were just as long as any other ball Iâ€™ve used - from the mid range to premium balls - and just are just as consistent. Although I must mention I did hit one of my best drives ever the other week in the wet and cold and uphill. Left me a nice sand wedge into the green.

On iron shots, the ball held the greens well, even with them being very hard during the early period of the trial. Iâ€™m no low handicapper so canâ€™t comment on the ball checking up nicely but they did what I was expecting them to do and didnâ€™t roll umpteen yards after pitching.

Short game for me is where they trumped my AD333s. This is the strongest part of my game, and on pitches and chips the ball performed really well. These are much better than any other mid priced ball Iâ€™ve played with and maybe as good as most premium balls Iâ€™ve used. Iâ€™m partial to the ProV1x, but cost stops me from using them as I still lose far too many. It was very hard for me to justify the cost of the more premium brands after playing with the Wilsons. The ProV1â€™s may well be slightly better, but at double the price: no thanks.

Putting was up there with short game performance and felt really nice and soft off the putter face. No clicky sounds, just a nice lovely roll. As slicer said, I did leave a couple short in the first few rounds, but after adjusting, the ball coincided with my best putting stats for a long time. 

Iâ€™ll forgive the first ball on the sixth tee that sliced off so far to the right that it nearly went full circle, as thatâ€™s what happens when you go away on holiday and donâ€™t play for a while! After I got my game back, these were a great ball.

Now, Iâ€™ve been using the AD333 for quite a while now and didnâ€™t think anything would make me change on a performance/cost point of view, but I really liked these and will definitely be playing these again in the future. (Hopefully about 6 dozen).

I would strongly recommend these balls, and already have. I think if youâ€™re looking for a good all round ball that doesnâ€™t break the bank then this is it.  In addition, if youâ€™re the sort of person who will only play with expensive premium balls, I would say give them a go; you will be surprised. You may end up saving a few quid, too!


----------



## chellie (Oct 16, 2013)

Just wondered if you'd decided on the lucky winner yet.


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 16, 2013)

Fingers crossed as I'm getting really low on ammunition at the moment! And loved the Wilson balls!


----------



## MikeH (Oct 16, 2013)

chellie said:



			Just wondered if you'd decided on the lucky winner yet.
		
Click to expand...

i shall chivvy up the judging panel


----------



## MikeH (Oct 16, 2013)

ps some great reviews. the judging panel will have their work cut out!


----------



## PaulOHagan (Oct 18, 2013)

Well done to Karl102 and Evesdad who are joint winners and will get 6 dozen balls each. I will get these out to you next week. Thanks to all for the excellent reviews

Paul


----------



## 3PuttCharlie (Oct 18, 2013)

Well done guys and thanks again for the opportunity


----------



## chellie (Oct 18, 2013)

Well done Karl102 and Evesdad Thanks again from me as well for having had the chance to try them out.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks so much GM!!!!!! So made up..... That's me sorted for at least 2 weeks Good job I haven't got them yet, or they will all be deposited in the rough at St Ann's Old Links on Sunday with the North West Golf Monthly crew


----------



## drawboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Well done to the winners, enjoy your prize.


----------



## StevieT (Oct 19, 2013)

PaulOHagan said:



			Well done to Karl102 and Evesdad who are joint winners and will get 6 dozen balls each. I will get these out to you next week. Thanks to all for the excellent reviews

Paul
		
Click to expand...

Well done chaps, well deserved winners.  

Cheers for the opportunity - I really appreciated it.


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow wasn't expecting this to be honest, I was happy at just having the opportunity to try them out! Good timing though as my box of ammunition was looking very empty at the moment.

Once again thank you GM and Wilson for the prize and opportunity.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 22, 2013)

Arrived today! Thanks so much GM!


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 22, 2013)

I'll no doubt have a card waiting for me then as I'm up in sunny Scotland until Thursday! Who did they come by?


----------



## One Planer (Oct 22, 2013)

Just caught up on this thread, some great write ups in here. 

Congrats to the winners :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 22, 2013)

Evesdad said:



			I'll no doubt have a card waiting for me then as I'm up in sunny Scotland until Thursday! Who did they come by?
		
Click to expand...

Parcel force...


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 23, 2013)

They tried to deliver yesterday I think but left a card. Luckily my other father in law popped round to pick my post up and re arranged delivery for Friday when we are home. Gotta love him.


----------



## Evesdad (Oct 25, 2013)

Just arrived, thanks again to all involved.


----------



## theballboy (Apr 2, 2014)

Definately one of if not the best budget 2 piecce ball out there. In terms of feel (subjective) its great in every aspect of the game. Will run out a bit on chips and pitches and although obviously not or a par with urethane balls, clean compressed strikes are responsive. Will def check on well stuck full shots. Excels with the putter. Have been gaming these now for over a year. Top quality for the price. Urethane version available in the fg tour which is definately a pro v 1 contender. If you can get the blemished ones (cant see the blemishs myself) for Â£15 new - its a no brainer


----------



## two-clubs (Jul 5, 2014)

I have been playing these balls now for a few months and been very impressed, stocks are running low so with a 3 day golf trip looming decided to get some more - 11 quid a dozen from http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product/1543/wilson-staff-dx2-soft-distance-golf-balls if you buy 2 dozen or more and with free postage - can't be a better ball out there imo at that price.


----------

